# Stars Dessert-does anyone own this one?



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

It's written by Emily L. (she also did 4-star desserts)....from Stars restaurant. I like her second book 4-star desserts and was thinking about ordering a copy of the first. Any opinions?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

WdeB: I don't have the books (saw 4-star when it first came out, though), but I know Emily Luchetti a little, from Women Chefs and Restaurateurs. She was president some years back. Anyway, she kind of strikes me as the Sara Moulton of the pastry side -- really solid work, great teacher, and just an all-around nice person. Don't know if this helps you, but I thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Cool, she does really nice work.......nice to hear someone I admire (professionally) is worth admiration.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

My wife uses the book and everything seems to work just fine.


----------



## depstein (Mar 8, 2001)

I love the Stars Desserts cookbook. I am only an amateur chef (although an expert eater), and this is one of my favorite cookbooks. You will not be dissapointed. The recipe for lemon squares is priceless (and easy). I had a hard time finding this book, so if you can get a hold of it, I would jump on it.


----------



## karen page (Jul 11, 2003)

It's a tough one to find (it may be out of print), so if you see it, grab it! It's an extraordinary book well-loved by many professionals.

And keep your eye out for a new book by Emily over the next year or two -- this time on ice cream!

Cheers,
Andrew & Karen


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I love this book, one of my first ever pastry books. My lemon bar recipe is actually based on her recipe, and she has other great ideas. Very simple and straightforward.


----------

